# 320 Amp Meter Questions



## Sparkzman22 (Nov 21, 2018)

Hey Guys I have a job that’s is making question which way is the proper way to set this up and full discloser I have yet to do a 320 meter. 

Originally the customer had a 200 amp meter socket with an illegally tapped set of conductors to fed his barn off the load side of the meter. It got lose and burnt up along with his meter. I have it temped up for now to get by but need to replace. 

I was going to do a 320 amp meter base and put a 100 amp outdoor panel behind the meter on the pole and refeed to barn a later date per the customers request. The customer has no need or desire for two 200 amp panels. As I look into the bonding requirements I’m getting lost on the proper way I should be doing this. 

1. Can I have a 200 and 100 amp panel split on a 320 meter?
2. How do i need to bond the system? Can I leave the 200 amp systems bonding as is and bond the 100 amp panel separately?
3. For the 100 amp panel is it ok to drive two ground rods run #2 copper and bond to panel from there? If I need to somehow bond the two panels together allegedly the conduit underground is ran in rigid metal conduit so I could use bond bushings. 
4. Do I have to upgrade the water line ground for the 200 amp panel for the 
house?

I can attach a drawing but I’m not sure how to on here

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Siemens...d-Center-Combination-MC3042B1400SDS/202819626

Why not do one of these?


----------



## Sparkzman22 (Nov 21, 2018)

Per the inspector once I change the meter to a meter main he is going to make the home owner bring the home up the code. Like any two wire in the house is going to have to tore out replaced with three wire. 

He's being difficult to say the least. And I am not 100% the conduit is rigid metal conduit underground the whole way so I may have to pull a EGC if switching to a meter main as well. 

But yes a 200 amp meter main on the pole would make life a lot easier if things were different and if the meter attachment point wasn't 100 feet away from the house 200 amp panel


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

You might find that 200A panels are cheaper than 100A panels because they sell so many more of them, and it semi-future-proofs the service you're building. And they often come with a slew of breakers at that.


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

Sparkzman22 said:


> Hey Guys I have a job that’s is making question which way is the proper way to set this up and full discloser I have yet to do a 320 meter.
> 
> Originally the customer had a 200 amp meter socket with an illegally tapped set of conductors to fed his barn off the load side of the meter. It got lose and burnt up along with his meter. I have it temped up for now to get by but need to replace.
> 
> ...


Am I understanding you correctly? You have an existing 200 amp main breaker panel in the house and you want to install a new 100 amp main breaker panel outside on the yard power pole? You plan on using a 320 amp meter pan with twin lugs on the load side?
If that is the case, I have done this several times with out a problem. Three wire from the pole to the house and treated it as a 200 amp service. Installed a water GEC sized for the service entrance feeder ( #4 copper ) and an additional ground rod as per the local power company. The 100 amp service was a 3R panel with two ground rods. I treated it as a separate 100 amp service. Since there is no water out by the pole. I installed the two ground rods. When bringing the power to the barn, you might have to alter the grounding.
Every state and power company has different requirements so people have different opinions on how to do things.


----------



## CTshockhazard (Aug 28, 2009)

Sparkzman22 said:


> Per the inspector once I change the meter to a meter main he is going to make the home owner bring the home up the code. Like any two wire in the house is going to have to tore out replaced with three wire.



I'd love to see the wording of this requirement. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Sparkzman22 (Nov 21, 2018)

Sparkzman22 said:


> Hey Guys I have a job that’s is making question which way is the proper way to set this up and full discloser I have yet to do a 320 meter.
> 
> Originally the customer had a 200 amp meter socket with an illegally tapped set of conductors to fed his barn off the load side of the meter. It got lose and burnt up along with his meter. I have it temped up for now to get by but need to replace.
> 
> ...





kb1jb1 said:


> Sparkzman22 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Guys I have a job that’s is making question which way is the proper way to set this up and full discloser I have yet to do a 320 meter.
> ...


Thanks man this is exactly what I was thinking of doing but was unsure if it was kosher! 

Customer knows there may be issues with the barn and it’s hacked together wiring so no worries there for me


----------



## Sparkzman22 (Nov 21, 2018)

CTshockhazard said:


> Sparkzman22 said:
> 
> 
> > Per the inspector once I change the meter to a meter main he is going to make the home owner bring the home up the code. Like any two wire in the house is going to have to tore out replaced with three wire.
> ...


This is what I get for working out of my normal area with a different inspector


----------

